# Quincy getting ready for the dog show this weekend



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Golly gee, I just love him! That Quincy is just funkylicious! And thanks for the song, it was groovy! 

Seriously though, I love  Quincy!

Good luck at the show! 

Here's a question: Are dogs with natural tails at a disadvantage in Canadian dog shows? Just wondering.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Salukie said:


> Golly gee, I just love him! That Quincy is just funkylicious! And thanks for the song, it was groovy!
> 
> Seriously though, I love  Quincy!
> 
> ...


It depends who is judging, but my experience is North American judges do not give Quincy a second look. Judges from other countries really dig him. The last show, the first day had us under NA judge. She hardly touched him. The next two days the judges were from Costa Rica. He got reserve the second day and Winners Dog and Best Opposite Sex the third. I think Friday will be a wash, but it appears Saturday the judge is foreign, so may be good for us. The silly thing is his tail is not a whole lot longer than my long docks. It isn't huge long thing that curls over his back. Personally, I LOVE his tail!

Thank you so much. There is something about this fellow that gets into some people's hearts. He is acquiring quite a fan club on Facebook...lol!

And you are very welcome!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

back off my boyfriend! 

i love that boy. i want his baby. and i want my baby to have a long tail and bouncy personality of his daddy.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Best of Luck showing Quincy. He looks very handsome and certainly will work his way to some more points.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

faerie said:


> back off my boyfriend!
> 
> i love that boy. i want his baby. and i want my baby to have a long tail and bouncy personality of his daddy.


Just a little over a year from now, providing all his testing goes well, that will be a reality Faerie!! I cannot wait to see one of his babies in your home!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Good Luck this weekend! Quincy is such a cute boy! Us girls will be rooting for him!:cheers2:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

BFF said:


> Best of Luck showing Quincy. He looks very handsome and certainly will work his way to some more points.


Thanks so much. I have every confidence that he will finish rather quickly, but his tail is a consideration, and he definately does better with judges who are very much hands on, and who are from other countries.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

schpeckie said:


> Good Luck this weekend! Quincy is such a cute boy! Us girls will be rooting for him!:cheers2:


Thank you so much schpeckie! I appreciate it very much.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Go Quincy! Go Quincy!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

So, I'll be running like a fiend this weekend trying to get ready for our vacation, so I may not be on the computer a lot... You MUST call me with show news!!! Mr. Quincy Jones will be in my thoughts - sending positive vibes to him AND to YOU!!!  :love2:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

cavon said:


> Go Quincy! Go Quincy!


Thank you Cavon...hopefully this will be your mantra all weekend!! I appreciate your support!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> So, I'll be running like a fiend this weekend trying to get ready for our vacation, so I may not be on the computer a lot... You MUST call me with show news!!! Mr. Quincy Jones will be in my thoughts - sending positive vibes to him AND to YOU!!!  :love2:


Thanks my Barbie! Don't you worry...you and David are right near the top of the list for a phone call to let you know how it goes!! I would call to yap before you leave anyway, this just gives us one more excuse to talk! xo


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i'll be stalking you on facebook to see how it goes.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

You'll have to keep us posted on how he did! This is soo exciting! Sylvia (aka Schpeckie)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well,, you won't have to look too hard. I am a blabbermouth who wears her heart on her sleeve, so will be posting here and on Facebook, likely each night on our arrival home. (Provided we get home. WINTER...GRRRR).


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Please drive carefully and be safe!!!


----------



## robin (Dec 18, 2010)

Best of luck, Cherie, to you and to Quincy! "Rubberband man" is one of my favorite silly songs. 

I'll be following your progress ^_^.

robin


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Just some shots of Quincy bathed and blown out. My girlfriend, who breeds brown Spoos came with her dryer and the two of us went for broke. A normally four hour process took about two and a half, and job that is usually tedious was a lot of fun. Thank you!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Two more....


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh my gosh, he looks great! I love his tail!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Hair, hair everywhere. What are we to do? Pray that Quincy gets good judges who see what an incredible boy he is.

Be careful in the weather, Cherie. Wishing you and Quincy the best this weekend!_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you both so much!! We are going to take extra clothes, etc. so if we get storm stayed we are at least somewhat organized. Food the the boy, our water so he has no risk of diahhrea...Hopefully all will be fine, but better to be safe than sorry.

My girlfriend's brown is in a CC, and I asked her how Quincy's top knot, neck and ears look and she said he is way longer than her girl, who is about 4 months older than him, so that is cool to know!


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

I wish you luck! Quincy is great looking gentleman and judges should see it at single glance! I admired his puppy video when he was still in his Iceland home, he really has something special.

Have fun and make some really great show photos!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm glad washday went so well. He looks great. By the way I do like the green. Can't wait to hear how it goes. Drive safe. We'll be praying all goes well.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Jelena said:


> I wish you luck! Quincy is great looking gentleman and judges should see it at single glance! I admired his puppy video when he was still in his Iceland home, he really has something special.
> 
> Have fun and make some really great show photos!


Thank you Jelena. I am glad you got to know Quincy from video when he was a toddler. He is a very special boy. I wish everyone could meet him so they could see what I see. He is a dear soul who loves life and everyone and everything he meets. He is a country bumpkin here at home, then goes into the ring and just shines. I appreciate your kind words. We got a new camera just for getting better photos at the shows, so hopefully we will take some nice ones.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> I'm glad washday went so well. He looks great. By the way I do like the green. Can't wait to hear how it goes. Drive safe. We'll be praying all goes well.


Oh Deb...it was such a treat! Pam said she will help me anytime, and when it comes time for her girl to be shown, I will return the favour. Two dryers going, someone to laugh with and talk to. Made the time just sail by. He just got out of the tub when she arrived and the drying took less than 2 1/2 hours. It is the only time I have done him that I felt completely human afterwards.

I will phone you from the cell if anything really exciting happens and will call you when I get home.

Thanks for the prayers. Chrystal just called from the show venue and said it is snowing a bit but nothing drastic, and Saturday we do not have to be there until 1:00 or so. We are going to hand Quincy over to her and see if we can find TARGET!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

He is such a looker, hope all goes well. 
What is his personality like?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoowhisperer said:


> He is such a looker, hope all goes well.
> What is his personality like?


Oh, oh...now you have hit me right in my heart! This boy is an absolute dream! He loves EVERYONE...four legged or two legged. He is remarkable with my grandsons, ages two and seven. He smiles on command, dances for joy when you return from the basement. Trillium from the forum had him with her after his first weekend of shows for four weeks because I had a brand new litter here and did not want to risk that he had maybe picked something up at the shows and could hurt the little ones, and he fit right in with her pack and they totally enjoyed him. He came home to a bouncing litter of puppies and was the best, most gentle babysitter you could imagine. Once he met them, they were not allowed to go outside without their Uncle Quincy out there too to play with them and keep watch over them. I had a heart dog in my first beloved Whippet, and never imagined I could be that blessed again. But I have been. This young man is my joy! I thank God every single day for leading me to contact Winnow from this forum and for telling me that getting him was what I was supposed to do.

I posted this before, but it reflects so clearly what he is like...

http://www.youtube.com/user/arreauredpoodles?feature=mhum#p/u/5/iDyTXxan1Uw


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh he is such a cutie! Mia was giving him kisses through the computer screen as I was looking at his pictures. I told her she can't mess up his pretty hair do! But we both say knock them dead in the ring. I wish he was showing at the show I'm going to this weekend so I could see him strut his stuff. 

And now I'm off to clean my computer screen... silly poodle!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

CelticKitti said:


> Oh he is such a cutie! Mia was giving him kisses through the computer screen as I was looking at his pictures. I told her she can't mess up his pretty hair do! But we both say knock them dead in the ring. I wish he was showing at the show I'm going to this weekend so I could see him strut his stuff.
> 
> And now I'm off to clean my computer screen... silly poodle!


LOL!!! That is adorable!!! You tell Mia thank you (and thank you Mommy too) and that I think she has exquisite taste!!!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

spoowhisperer said:


> He is such a looker, hope all goes well.
> What is his personality like?


I have to answer also since I was lucky enough to have him for the first 12 weeks of his life 

He was a very special puppy and not in a bad way 
Always happy and eager to spend as much time with his humans as possible. 
When we took the puppies out for walks he never ran away with the pack he always walked right by my side wagging his tail. 

And having him stay for one month longer was a absolute joy.

Best of luck Quincy and Cherie and have a safe trip.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Winnow said:


> I have to answer also since I was lucky enough to have him for the first 12 weeks of his life
> 
> He was a very special puppy and not in a bad way
> Always happy and eager to spend as much time with his humans as possible.
> ...


Thank you Disa. We will be on our way in an hour. Will let you know later how today went.

And thank YOU for the light of my life!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Best of Luck to you and Quincy! Can't wait to hear the results and a run down of how the shows went.


----------

